# EFax Developer SDK and Visual Basic



## esherman (Feb 14, 2007)

I am currently testing EFax's Developer SDK to send outboud faxes with VBA and an Access Database. The SDK came with some sample VB code which appears to be pretty straightforward. However, get the following error....

"Automation Error The system cannot find the specified file" when the code below is executed. The Set lines is where it's having a problem.

'Instantiate an EmailBundler object
Dim dispositionEmails As eFaxDeveloper.IEmailBundler
Set dispositionEmails = New eFaxDeveloper.EmailBundler

'Instantiate a DocumentBundler object
Dim docs As eFaxDeveloper.IDocumentBundler
Set docs = New eFaxDeveloper.DocumentBundler

I successfully registered the dll with RegAsm.exe but I still get the error.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

esherman


----------

